

Has the web expanded our horizons? - mkr-hn
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/03/eli-pariser-at-ted/all/1

======
mkr-hn
Short version: '"We need the internet to connect us and introduce us to new
ideas and people and different perspectives," he continued, "and it’s not
going to do that if it leaves us all isolated in a web of one."'

It's an issue I've been noticing for a few years, but I could never come up
with the right words to describe the problem.

